# Aimpoint Optics for AR15



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

What is a reasonable price to pay for a basic Aimpoint scope for a AR15? I am trying to do some research before actually buying. Do you guys recommend a particular model? The ones I seen where between 4 hundred to 5 hundred dollars..Can they be got cheaper?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Some models could be had in the mid $300 range. Are you sold on Aimpoints or would you consider other electronic optics? That would at least give you more options. From what I've seen, there are plenty of optics sites online that have somewhat competetive prices.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I use the Comp M2 on my M4gery, mainly because it is practically identical to the issue Army M68 Close Combat Optic. I am VERY pleased with the M2, even though the battery life is "only" about 10,000 hours. The newer "uparmored" M3 has a ridiculously long battery life (something like 50,000 hours on a low setting), but other than that, the M2 seems just as good. It's a super-rugged and easy to use sight.

Retail on the M2 and similar ML2 seems to run in the low to mid-$400 range. I bought my M2 from a guy on another shooting forum for $310. It was very lightly used, and has worked fine for me over that last year or so. Keep looking for deals - something will pop up on one of the forums.


----------

